# Sunday morning live today



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Did any of you see the debate on BBC1 sunday morning live this morning on whether single woman should be allowed IVF on NHS.

Apparently theres a massive increase in NHS funding- where is my question !

some balance to the program as someone was preaching the equality side of it but they only managed to find a single mum whos partner had left her and she didnt think it was possible to cope with IVF without a partner as it would be too hard ! Of course the total rubbish that two parents are statistically better than one came up.


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

and double     with knobs on.  I'd love Eve Pollard to spend some time as a teacher in an inner city school, she'd soon realize that it's quality and not quantity of parenting that matters.  And of course all these perfect couples stay together forever growing roses round the door living happily ever after behind their white picket fences  
What really upsets me is the thought of E listening to some of this twaddle.  A couple of times recently I've heard people spouting on TV about how she is more likely to be educationally subnormal, take drugs, commit a felony, start a riot etc etc etc  It's a shame the argument was mixed up with the NHS treatment issue, which is separate to whether single women should become mothers.  Where ever these 700 single women receiving NHS treatment are, they're not on here! unless they're very shy    most of us struggled to even get a free blood test!


Upsyxxx


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Didn't see it. sounds interesting. Well said upsy. Coco xxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone know if it's on Iplayer etc?  I really want to listen to it as I participated in a study and the researcher was on there and sent me an email about it!

Dawn


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I had set to record it but it didn't work, possibly a good thing as it sounds like I'd just get annoyed. Dawn I'm sure that it would be on Iplayer.


bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I didn't see this but there are apparently at least 24 PCTs offering treatment to single women. It could be more than that though as not all the PCTs responded to the enquiries, there's an article about it on the Telegraph website:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/8844762/Single-women-being-offered-IVF-on-the-NHS.html

The article lists the 24 PCTs that replied to their enquiries saying they did offer tx to single women. They all seem to insist that you are sub-fertile rather than just needing sperm which I think is entirely fair.

/links


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

OMG...I've just read this comment on the telegraph article: "We urgently need to change Labour's idiotic law and actually make it a CRIMINAL OFFENCE for a single woman to seek IVF treatment. 
This would deter those outrageously cheeky and self-centred women from deliberately BURDENING society with the host of inevitable problems their selfishness causes."

I wish I could meet this person and give them a piece of my mind (or my boot!).


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Postcode lottery is so wrong- if the NHS cant afford to offer ivf to all of equal clinical need  they shouldnt offer it at all. Given what else is having to be cut I dont nec believe that it should be offered but it makes my blood boil when blatant discrimination is used against any group. Some how it seems ok to discriminate against single people in all areas. grrr I was referred to nhs on basis I met criteria for subfertilty but then had my treatment turned down on basis i was single- mind you i wouldnt of got pregnant or stayed pregnant on NHS treatment alone anyway!

Yes Caramac- I really hope that person does not reproduce!! Also missing brain cell as i dont think labour passed a law on it !!


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

In case anyone is interested: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b017lz30#synopsis

It's available for 7 days. Susanna was on it for about 2 seconds. I was interested by some of the text comments I read. Seems a pretty typical mix of responses.

I'm grateful I just stayed out of the whole debate by paying for it myself.

It's interesting that some people feel that "we" don't want male involvement at all. I have loads of guy friends in my life that I really want to encourage to be a part of my daughter's life and they are very excited about her being born. I also am open to a relationship when and if that happens.

Most single mothers by choice in my experience have the financial ability to be able to support a child, the determination and love to make it work and will do anything to make their dreams come true.

Interesting world we find ourselves in...

Dawn

/links


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi All,
I saw most of the programme item this morning and unfortunately they were mixing up their arguments a lot and just being blatantly prejudice.  At least one of the panel recognised that! 

As some of you may have seen on **, I spoke on BBC London Radio on Friday's drivetime show.  Dr Pam Spur was on there spouting off about how women didn't try hard enough to meet potential men and were too fussy, so I sent a rather long text pointing out a few facts and they called me immediately and asked me to talk to the DJ.   He was actually very positive towards me (thank goodness!). He just asked about my situation really, but later did quote from my text the point I made about the number of children born every year with no father's name on their birth certificate of which only a small percentage were children of single women who had used IVF.  I had also said that we HAD to be self sufficient to pay for the IVF and I didn't know any single woman who had received free treatment on the NHS.  Dr Spur also said that she didn't want people to make the decision in a panic and I wish I had had the chance to point out that even if you made the decision in a panic, it wasn't actually that easy to get pregnant so many of us had plenty of time to rethink our decision!!   

And that old actor (Ken Roach) on TV this morning going on about is it a need or a want??    Again the presenter and the other sensible woman at least pointed out to him that everyone WANTS children and it is all inherently selfish whether you're single or with a partner! 

I better stop now....   

Love to all you gorgeous, fiesty, strong, single women.   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Well done Giatoo for putting your point across- your much braver than me!


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Well done Giatoo     
if I made my decision in a panic, it was a 10 year panic   
Upsyxxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Morri   

Upsy - I was glad that when the DJ asked me if I had made the decision in a panic, I could say that at age 35 I had already looked into freezing my eggs, so it definitely wasn't a rash decision, despite suddenly finding out I was heading for menopause!   

GIATooxxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

GIAToo - I listened to your interview last night - you came across so well - just a shame they didn't give you a bit more 'airtime'! 
Take a look at this article from the daily mail 3 days ago - the comments afterwards are so hilarious!! There are some extremely ignorant people out there - I especially like the comment from 'Hilary' that many single women having fertility treatment just think of the child as a 'cuddly toy' or 'trophy' that they can leave in a car outside a nightclub when they get bored!!!!  Think I might give that a go next saturday night when I'm deciding what to spend all my benefits on which I am being given because I'm a single mum! 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2062562/Cant-Mr-Right-More-single-women-turning-IVF-start-family.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

kylecat xxx

/links


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

KC - OMG!!!    Daily Mail readers you've gotta luv em     .  Those are some of the funniest I've read (and I've read a few    there's something addictive about finding the worst one   )
The really scary thought is that these people actually exist   
Having a daddy is obviously the answer to all the worlds ills     
Upsyxxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot Kylecat   
I can't bring myself to look at that Daily Mail article & comments as the Daily telegraph ones peeved me too much the other day.

Upsy - as you say complete ignorance   

Let's start our own campaign!!!  What about all those Dads that have disappeared?? Grrrrrrrr.........

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Caramac
Is that a readers comment or the journalists comment?
xxx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Fraggles that was a reader's comment. Grrrrr. xxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Where is the research that says daily telegraph readers date/marry daily mail readers? Goodness please help spare us from them. I usually make short swift of any religious types who come knocking at my front door but think I need to start selecting out any short minded dt or dm readers as I am hopeful they can't all be like that - can they?


----------

